# C++ compiler for vista



## tanush_89 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys,


I think I dont need to say anything more..


I just need a compiler for c++ which can work in vista and supprt the graphics too...

Plz help me out...

Im stuck actully....

Have only vista in my PC now and need to complete some project work...
plz help me...


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a software named DOSBOX for windows vista which is capable of runing ur turbo c++ compiler on full screen.
Download it from here:
*www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1

BTW great avatar.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

That avatar was used by me here before some days .. 

Any way, @tanush_89
Try Visual C++ on windows or DevCpp or MinGW with Relo editor...

ZeeshanQ can tell u more on this!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

1. borland cpp w/ relo
2. mingw developer studio
3. qt4 oss edition
4. dev cpp
5. ms visual studio 2008 express


all are quality free apps. the first one is ONLY for school/collage programs.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 20, 2008)

Visual C++
And Borland CPP 5.5 + Relo as suggested by Metalhead Gautham.


----------



## anshul (Jul 22, 2008)

Microsoft Visual C++ is good
Dev CPP is also good and supports graphics too!


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ i have downloaded and tested *DOSBOX* as i previously say.
install it and run.
Now a virtual x86 dos environment will appears.
*z:\>*
To run tc.exe just write following command:
*z:\>mount c c:\tcpp* and press enter.
change drive by *c:* command
Then write here *tc.exe* and press enter.
Now a good looking window of tc.exe will appear in comparison of simple Vista run.
Although it is also not in full window but big than default and looks very neet  and clean.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Oh so thats how you use dosbox... 

Thanks for that, I tried dosbox once before but couldnt get Hocus Pocus game working  I was too lazy to read the documentation, now tried it again and got it working


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

Turbo C ... i think it is working on Vista and light weight too...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2008)

The above post was FAIL. 

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/roflmfao.jpg

A "light" compiler that forgives your mistakes not knowing how to correct them either. Totally what you should program with, yeah.

You could've atleast suggested VC++ v6.0.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

it can be an option.... i dont see why ppl rofl unnecessarily. i have worked on it and *good programmers* hardly make mistakes and if they make *they KNOW* where they are wrong... They *dont wait* for *INTELLISENSE* to pop up. I have made a whole damn ADVERTISEMENT on "WEAR HELMETS" using c graphics in TURBO C.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2008)

You've gone past that level already, so you don't feel that way. Good programmers are made out of constant practice and good practice mind you, not born.

Why do we have standards for?

Why .. so .. serious?


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

but i think novices should not go for intellisense and "ready made" code tht builds up on its own in various IDEs. they wont give user the knowledge wats actually going on... however once in a professional stage, one can use them to fasten up coding part and focussing more on business idea.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2008)

When did I talk about intellisense and ready-code? I was only pleading for a proper compiler that warns when it has to and outputs an error when there is. Work with pointers in gcc and in tc and you will know the difference.


----------

